# Would Like to Grow Some Sweet Corn...Suggstions



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am wanting to plant a sweet corn. I see that the seed packs say for our area, that you can plant in late Jly or early August.

Let me know please, what you have planted that you "reallllllly liked".

thanks

Pick ><>


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had good luck with sweet hybrids....peaches and cream is one and yellow sweet hybrid is another. 

Don't know about planting corn in late July here...never tried that...but if you do, please keep us posted. If you can get enough water to it, may work for you.


----------



## King81 (Jun 9, 2012)

Not for sure but we just pick my dads. The corn was ready and the stalks were starting to die. My garden has done great but is starting to die off because of the heat, so I planted some more okra, they love the heat.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We've been growing Honey Select for several yrs, I seriously dought you will find any sweeter corn, it is a triplesweet type https://www.jungseed.com/dp.asp?pID=01924&c=35&p=Honey+Select+Hybrid+Sweet+Corn ....WW


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion on Honey Select and the web site.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

We planted Candy Corn last 2 yeas. Pulled an put up 260 ears about 2 weeksago. Vert sweet a whote corn. Cousin lives in Athens an they pulled thiers last week.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion about Candy Corn..

Pick ><>


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

G90, Kandy corn, Bodacious were a few we tried but they can't hang wit the Honey Select, most oldtimers over here grow G90 for sweet corn UNLESS they have tried the Honey Select....WW


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow..Honey Select ! I got to try it. Thanks


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've planted Bodacious for years,but think I'll try the Honey Select.Here between Fort Worth and Denton,I plant 1st of August and water the living devil out of it.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was thinking about planting corn around Aug 15th, as the summer temps seem to hang on a little longer each year. What say ye?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your probably right.My Grandpa's taught me gardenening,and your right about summers lasting longer.Aug.15 should be a good time,even way up here in Norte Tejas.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

One of our neighbors planted Abbott Cobb and G90. The G90 tasted like field corn in comparison. That AC was the BEST we have ever had. He had two plantings of each, and both were far superior. He's going to attempt fall corn just for the heck of it. He had people begging for corn. Thanks Mr. Kovar!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> I've planted Bodacious for years,but think I'll try the Honey Select.Here between Fort Worth and Denton,I plant 1st of August and water the living devil out of it.


 Bodacious is really good but I found it to stick to the roof of your mouth....good tho....WW


----------



## gotEMgot (Jun 16, 2007)

*corn fall planting*

i have heard so much conflicting advice on this. My thinking is if you can get Tomatoes through the late summer for a fall harvest surely Corn can be gron the same way. Any advice on the best time to plant? I guess I should just try it


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Now....WW


----------

